# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Wil vrouw worden

## dropjeuh

Ik heb er lang overnagedacht en besproken en ik kom tot het besluit dat ik een vrouw wil worden.
Zou er iemand wetn wat ik nu moet doen?

groetjes Stijnny

----------


## Déylanna

ik denk eerst naar je huisarts om een verwijzing te vragen voor de plastisch chirurg.

----------


## jannette

Stijnny ik volledig met je mee leven ook ik wil dol graag vrouw worden.
Heb nu al een kleine cup maat B en dat alleen door natuur producten maar ik wil verder.

----------


## Zwartje

> Ik heb er lang overnagedacht en besproken en ik kom tot het besluit dat ik een vrouw wil worden.
> Zou er iemand wetn wat ik nu moet doen?
> 
> groetjes Stijnny


Naar een specialist die gespecialiseerd is transgender problematieken. 
Die bespreekt alle ins en outs. Die kan ook vaststellen hoe sterk het verlangen is en de weg uitstippelen. 

Het is een lange, moeizame weg en niet een kwestie van even je lichaam laten aanpassen. 
Daar heb je veel hulp en begeleiding bij nodig!

----------


## ambulance

hallo mijn naam is peter ik ben in behandeling via uz gent.
ik wilde ook vrouw zijn ,via mijn huisarts kreeg ik de gegevens. 
ik zal ze je geven en hoop dat je er iets aan hebt.
UZ GENT, centrum voor seksuologie en Genderproblematiek.
De Pintelaan 185 9000 gent., telefoon09/3322111 fax 09/332 3800.
[email protected] - www.uzgent.be
.
ik wens je veel sterkte als je er aan begint de hele behandeling duurd 27 maanden ik ben nu 3 maande bezig.
27 maande is 3x9 9maande psycologisch begelijding dan 9maande hormonen 
dan 9 maande chirurgische in grepen 
als je nog vragen hebt laat het maar weten mijn email is [email protected]..
groetjes anceliqeu zo heet ik nu

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Stijnny

Ben je al gevorderd in het vrouw worden? 
Heb je een goede behandeling gevonden die voor jou echt werkte? En voel je je nu een stuk beter in je vel?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## daanvandoorn

kunnen jullie foto's opsturen naar [email protected] want ik wil het ook graag.

Groetjes Daan van Doorn (Kelly van Doorn)

----------


## PrinceR

Hallo dames, vallen jullie ook op mannen of juist op vrouwen?

Zelf heb ik eerder een relatie gehad met een man die vrouw is geworden. Ik had het eerst niet door want ze was een prachtige vrouw. Toen we na een paar dates met elkaar naar bed gingen kwam ik erachter dat ze hetzelfde ding had hangen als ik. Eerst schrok ik een beetje, maar ik was toch ook nieuwsgierig. Dus uiteindelijk vond ik het niet erg.

Hoe zit het bij jullie? Gaan jullie volledig voor de ombouw of laten jullie het geslachtsdeel daar hangen?

Mocht je eens willen praten met een man die geen problemen heeft met shemales of transgender, mail me eens [email protected] is mijn mailadres.

----------


## Abbigail

Hallo, allemaal

Als je vrouw wilt worden dan kun je ook terecht in het VU te Amsterdam op de genderdysforie poli.
Met een verwijsbrief van de huisarts kom je verder en daar ga je een lange weg aan psychische begeleiding en behoorlijk wat opdrachten waar je aan moet voldoen. 
Daarna wordt pas besloten of je in aanmerking komt voor een hormoonbehandeling en operatie.

Suk6 Abbigail, een moeder van een zoon die zich ook vrouw voelt.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Hallo dropjeuh, hieronder stuur ik mijn antwoord naar Alexander, met vergelijkbare wensen:

Ikzelf heb vergelijkbare, maar niet identieke, behoeften. Ik voel me gelukkig in vrouwenkleren, trek ik ze dagelijks aan als ik weet dat ik niet naar buiten hoef, en raak tamelijk opgewonden van. Vaak eindigt dat ik landurige en heerlijke masturbatiesessies, tot ik klaar kom.
Wat ik niet heb is de behoefte om borsten te hebben of om pillen, hormonen e.d. te slikken om bijv. borsten te krijgen. Ik had misschien graag vrouw willen zijn, maar niemand heeft me om mijn voorkeur gevraagd, dus ben en man en ben er tevreden mee.
Mijn vriendin weet niet dat ik vaak haar kleren aantrek en seksuele fantasieën heb, bijvoorbeeld dat ik lesbisch ben en met haar vrij, of dat ik een hoer ben. Gelukkig voor mij is zij nogal hoerig in bed en draagt zij vaak hoerige kleren aan, overdag als zij bij mij thuis is, en geile lingerie als zij bij mij slaapt. Zij speelt graag hoertje voor mij. Maar ik weet dat zij er niet van houdt als een man vrouwenkleren draagt, dus ik hou het geheim; zij wil dat ik me heel mannelijk en dominant gedrag in bed, en dat doe ik ook.
Zo zie je, het is mogelijk om beide dingen te combineren en naast elkaar te laten bestaan. Maar in jou geval zou ik toch wel met een specialist je zorgen bespreken. Veel geluk en vooral wees gelukkig.

----------

